# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  Informatica negli Studi Professionali 1.0

## Maior

Nasce oggi una nuova sezione del Forum del Commercialista Telematico e a me è stato concesso il privilegio (e la responsabilità) di aprire le danze e presentarla.   :Smile:  
Si potrebbe dire che questa sezione fosse nel DNA del CT che, _nomen omen_, volle nascere telematico. Eppure, nonostante le nostre giornate di scadenza ci rendano prolunghe delle scrivanie e dei computer, non sempre il nostro rapporto con la tecnologia riflette l'importanza che dovrebbero avere questi strumenti per il nostro lavoro. 
Per il titolare di studio, cambiare un computer non è quasi mai un giorno per festeggiare un fattore che renderà il collaboratore più produttivo. Addirittura rischia di diventare il giorno successivo al funerale del precedente computer, il quale - infame! - ha ben pensato di portarsi nella tomba tutti i suoi segreti, ovvero una decina di anni di lavoro!!!  
Non possiamo permetterci che traumi del genere ci accadano; ma voglio essere ottimista e credere che nei prossimi anni queste vecchie abitudini verranno definitivamente abbandonate. Di certo c'è una maggiore sensibilizzazione sulla necessità di fare dei backup e sulla sicurezza informatica degli studi; avremo modo di parlarne.  
Questo aspetto informatico non sarà però il solo ma si andrà ad aggiungere ad altri argomenti, altrettanto importanti e interessanti, a mio avviso.  
La tecnologia deve essere nostra alleata e consentirci di migliorare il lavoro, rendendolo più efficiente; l'informatica può renderci più produttivi e competitivi. Dobbiamo seguire e cavalcare questa strada perché è l'unica che ci farà distinguere e ci garantirà di acquisire più consapevolezza, migliorando quindi il nostro modo di affrontare il lavoro e il nostro tempo libero.  
Questa sezione raccoglierà le nostre migliori esperienze e gli immancabili dubbi. Saranno importanti i contributi e i suggerimenti di tutti e credo che sarà possibile fare un ottimo lavoro!  
Prima di cominciare, però, non può mancare un brindisi alla neo nata sezione! Auguri!!!

----------


## roby

che bella presentazone!
:-)
Grazie Alessandra!
Mi auguro che gli amici del forum intervengano numerosi a questa discussione, sia per fare quesiti ma spero tanti anche per dare risposte... 
:-)
buon lavoro!
Roberto

----------


## UPWARDCDL

Concordo ottima sezione. Ultimamente abbiamo avuto penso un pò tutti problemi con moduli entratel e java per cui che ben venga questa sezione...
Buon lavoro a tutti.

----------


## roberta66

Mi sembra un'ottima idea. Bravi!

----------


## Maior

Grazie! La strada da tracciare è ancora lunga e io ancora per qualche giorno sarò lontana dal computer. L'anno (scolastico-accademico-lavorativo) sta però ricominciando e presto tutte le ventole dei pc ricominceranno a girare a pieno regime. 
Ce la faremo a domare questa informatica! Stay tuned.  :Wink:   smileys-busy-764659.gif

----------


## Yesican83

Finalmente! Ci voleva una sezione apposita... credo si tratti di uno degli  tra gli argomenti con più dubbi collegato al settore. Seguirò/emo con molto interesse.
Grandi ! Buon lavoro a tutti ! Anche chi vorrebbe usare il proprio Mac per lavorare ndr e per rimanere in tema

----------

